# Anchovy, Onion Tart TNT



## kadesma (Dec 13, 2012)

This is an idea from a dear friend. We both love puff pastry and try to come up with ideas for each other. She said olives and onions and I added the anchovys to it.  you need to preheat your oven to 350 and then in a large skillet on med heat put 2 Tab. evoo, and 4 sliced brown onions sliced stir for about 10-12 min til soft and golden. Add 2 Tab. balsamic,1 Tab,brown sugar cookm several more min. then set aside to cool. roll the puff pastry out  on a floured serface til about a rough rectangle shape that is 1/8 in thick your rectangle should be abouut 12x13 inches in all cut this into 4 and place on greased bake sheet, now sprinkle with 1/2 cup fine grated parm and  leave a 1/2 in border. top with a mix of12 anchovy fillets  minced fine,1/4 cup choped black olives, Not the canned ones please,1-2 tab. chopped thyme leaves bake 20 min or til puffy and golden.
Enjoy with a green salad of arugula and hard cooked diced egg,lemon juice and evoo.
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 14, 2012)

I love using puff pastry...this sounds wonderful, thank you


----------

